# UKBA Approved Bank Statements



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

So the monthly statement sent by Barclay , as we all know comes by post ,printed on bank stationary and its colored.... 


i ordered bank statement over the phone for specific dates...

and i have received 

Black & White Statement ( Not colored ) but on Barclay headed paper along with a cover letter..

are they going to accept this? I thought when you order over the phone , its the same real colored one ... arghh


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

Hiya

I had a similar experience. I ordered it over the phone thinking it would be a normal paper one that usually comes - when I got it, it was black and white. 

So I called back and told them the exact situation - I was advised that the can in fact order you ''Duplicate original Paper Statements'' - So I ordered them and received them.....be specific - and tell them it has to be exact duplicate of the normal one, in colour and on letter headed paper. 

The other thing I did was to go into the branch and sat with the bank manager (Made an appointment) and went through my entire criteria - she advised me on what to do - according to my visa dates:
(find out the exact date of when you are due a normal paper statement, then switch to online - then take that into your bank and get it stamped or certified). Not all staff will do this - I have somebody doing it for me but have been told that they no longer certify documents. 

It all sounds very confusing, I know, But to try to make it simple - I received normal ones through the post up until the last due date (before our application) and then after the due date I will go to the bank and get print outs certified (next week).

I had my last statement arrive yesterday morning - I know that will be the last available posted one - then I will go to the bank on tuesday and get up until tuesday stamped. 

Also its worth comparing your covering letter from the bank to the financial appendix 2 documents guideline on the UKBA...which I think is that if they are electronic copies then they need to either have a covering letter stating that they are authentic or they need to bear a barclays stamp.

Hope that helps!!!


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

so if i be specific and tell them to send me , duplicate original colored bank statement, 

then they will send the colored one?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

abidabzhussain said:


> So the monthly statement sent by Barclay , as we all know comes by post ,printed on bank stationary and its colored....
> 
> 
> i ordered bank statement over the phone for specific dates...
> ...


The ones you received are fine and will be accepted by UKBA. No need to order additional ones.


----------

